# How to stabilize wood blanks with resin



## mdwilliams999

I have a contract to make wine stoppers from a 100+ year old Lindy tree (bass wood).  I use CA finish on my pens but would be a challenge on wine stoppers.  I know there are options such as Myslins 3-step, and other waxes or lacquers but I wanted to ensure a harder outer shell as the wood is so soft.  Someone recommended that I have them stabilized (I believe with a clear resin) and they would turn like an acrylic.  One of my pen suppliers offers stabilization, but it would get pretty expensive between shipping both ways and the cost of the stabilization.

Does anyone have any experience with doing resin stabilization, pressure chambers etc.  I would like to know if this is something I should consider doing myself, any suggestions what/where to buy?

Thanks folks!

Mike


----------



## its_virgil

Cactus Juice, vacuum chamber, and Curtis Seebeck's excellent customer service and help. He has all you need.
Welcome to TurnTex Woodworks!      Check it out.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



mdwilliams999 said:


> I have a contract to make wine stoppers from a 100+ year old Lindy tree (bass wood).  I use CA finish on my pens but would be a challenge on wine stoppers.  I know there are options such as Myslins 3-step, and other waxes or lacquers but I wanted to ensure a harder outer shell as the wood is so soft.  Someone recommended that I have them stabilized (I believe with a clear resin) and they would turn like an acrylic.  One of my pen suppliers offers stabilization, but it would get pretty expensive between shipping both ways and the cost of the stabilization.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with doing resin stabilization, pressure chambers etc.  I would like to know if this is something I should consider doing myself, any suggestions what/where to buy?
> 
> Thanks folks!
> 
> Mike


----------



## Monty

Ditto for TurnTex Woodworks.


----------



## jetcn1

Give Jon at kennedy custom calls on this site a pm and he can help you out with all your stabilizing needs .


----------



## Gary Beasley

The new Stickfast wood finishes can do bottle stoppers with no sweat. They have a longer open time and can be spread over a larger area before it starts to set. The first thing i saw with the finish was a bottle stopper. Watch the video down next to the information tab.
Buy StickFast CA Finishing Kit at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Lenny

No offense intended but you say you have a "contract" and only now you are looking into what stabilization might cost? 
You also say you have a supplier who provides the service but it would be get pretty expensive!  
Curtis's Cactus juice would seem like the perfect solution but it would have some costs involved to get setup to do it yourself. It might not be the cheapest way to get THIS job done, but could be considered an investment if you thought you would have an ongoing use for it. 
My only thought is, ... Talk with Curtis, figure out what you would need and if you can justify it and if not maybe he knows someone near you who has purchased his system and maybe they can help you.


----------



## MesquiteMan

You can certainly do the stabilizing yourself but like Lenny says above, it may not be cost effective for one project.


----------



## Akula

How many do you plan to make?  I guess it would depend on the condition of the wood.  I have used minwax wood hardener on some maple with good results.


----------

